# Extremer Delay / Hoher Ping



## DasGehirn (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

es geht hier um ein Problem was sehr viele haben. Eigentlich würde ich sogar behaupten es betrifft ALLE europäischen Spieler: Delay/Hoher Ping.
Einige werden es nicht so ausgeprägt mitbekommen. Ich aber für meinen Teil habe im Durschnitt 2-3 Sekunden und in Dungeons ca 5 Sekunden Delay.
Bosse mit AOE Effekten und Void Zones kann ich komplett vergessen.
Im FF14 Forum gibt es ein Thread dazu wo die Schuld natürlich wie immer auf die Spieler geschoben wird. Die provider drosselten angeblich die Bandbreite.
Mein Provider hat sich nach nicht einmal 30 Minuten bei mir gemeldet und gesagt es sei Quatsch, es liegt absolut keine Drosselung vor. Genau das was ich mir auch gedacht habe.
Mein Beitrag in dem dazugehörigen FF14 Thread wurde kommentarlos gelöscht. Ich schrieb lediglich das sich Nordamerikanische Server nicht für europäische Spieler eignen.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe sie werden die Server Politik da noch etwas ändern, denn so wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich (und viele andere) das Spiel in keinster Weise genießen. Geschweige denn im Endcontent erfolgreich raiden.


----------



## hockomat (6. September 2013)

also ich habe keine Probleme ganz selten mal bei fates aber ansonsten in der offenen welt oder in dungeons eigentlich immer alles gut


----------



## amnie (6. September 2013)

und ob das an providern liegt. lass' dir mal deine konkreten verbindungen von deinem provider aufzeigen. das ist eigentlich wenn neue MMOS rauskommen immer der fall, dass die provider die leitungen zu den IP-addies erstma drosseln, weil grundsätzlich davon ausgegangen wird, dass es sich um neue file-sharing sachen handelt (das ist die offizielle erklärung. inoffiziell ist man sich durchaus bewusst, dass es sich um online-spiele handelt aber das verursacht ja kosten)

wenn du nicht bei teledoof bist kannste eigentlich grundsätzlich erstma davon ausgehen, dass dein provider dich drosselt. (wobei ich bei alice bin und auch keine probleme habe, ma von meinem 10 jahre alten AOL-vertrag abgesehen. lol)


im übrigen spielt selbst der durchschnittsjapaner auf japanischem server mit dem 'aoe-problem'. bitte also nicht wieder den schrott von wegen wir brauchen ein europäisches datenzenter anfangen. mein ping wuppertal - toronto beträgt 120ms. der gcd is 20 mal so lang... also äh naja. 
in anderen spielen habe ich zu europäischen (!!) servern nen schlechteren (zB hab' ich bei SW:TOR nen durchschnittsping von 140ms wenn ich auf nem EU server spiele) und ich hab auch schon planetside 2 gute schlachten ausgefochten mit nem ping von ~300 
(und bei einem shooter macht ein hoher ping deutlich mehr aus als in einem MMO)

naja, jedenfalls, eigentliches thema:
wie gesagt, falls du kein teledoof kunde bist liegt der verdacht nahe, dass dein provider gelogen hat. so einfach ist das. lass' dir deine verbindungen sammt geöffneter ports anzeigen. (ich meine man könnte sogar verlangen über bestimmte ports verbunden zu werden, allerdings bin ich nich so die IT-fachfrau. ich weiß' nur, dass ich den kram damals The Secret World durchgemacht hab und da ging es auf einmal ratzfatz)


ach eine sache noch:
welche grafikkarte hast du und welchen treiber? angeblich soll der neue beta(?) treiber von nvidia ganz schön schrottig sein. (ich hab' selbst ne nvidia aber die treiber noch nich aktualisiert, kann das also nicht bestätigen oder verneinen)


----------



## Nexilein (6. September 2013)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> es geht hier um ein Problem was sehr viele haben. Eigentlich würde ich sogar behaupten es betrifft ALLE europäischen Spieler: Delay/Hoher Ping.
> [...]
> Mein Beitrag in dem dazugehörigen FF14 Thread wurde kommentarlos gelöscht. Ich schrieb lediglich das sich Nordamerikanische Server nicht für europäische Spieler eignen.



Es betrifft nicht alle europäischen Spieler, und dein Beitrag wurde wohl zu recht gelöscht.
Da Problem tritt bei MMORPGs immer wieder auf, und in den seltesten Fällen liegt es nicht am Routing.


----------



## DasGehirn (6. September 2013)

Danke amnie . ich werd noch mal alles prüfen und gegenfalls da nochmal anrufen.

Natürlich betrifft das jeden, denn selbst ein Ping über 100ms sind einfach zu viel. Und wenn der Server so weit weg steht ist dieser Ping nunmal alltag.


----------



## hockomat (6. September 2013)

Kabeldeutschland 100k leitung keine probs ausser laags in massen fates ab und an was aber dann eher am rechner liegt


----------



## Nexilein (6. September 2013)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Natürlich betrifft das jeden, denn selbst ein Ping über 100ms sind einfach zu viel. Und wenn der Server so weit weg steht ist dieser Ping nunmal alltag.



Bei einem MMORPG ist das in der Regel vollkommen unerheblich, da es durch das Kampfsystem kompensiert wird.


----------



## amnie (7. September 2013)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Danke amnie . ich werd noch mal alles prüfen und gegenfalls da nochmal anrufen.
> 
> Natürlich betrifft das jeden, denn selbst ein Ping über 100ms sind einfach zu viel. Und wenn der Server so weit weg steht ist dieser Ping nunmal alltag.



schwachsinn.


----------



## DasGehirn (7. September 2013)

Naja wie auch immer glaubt was ihr wollt ^^
Wenn ich zb bei wow oder lol einen ping über 18 habe dann frag ich mich schon woran das liegt. Ich habe schon Spiele wieder deinstalliert, kürzlich wieder erst Prime World (Moba) wo der Ping auch 200ms betrug - unspielbar. Server in USA, weg damit.
Bei manchen Games wie D3 ist ein hoher ping vll normal und man merkt nichts aber das ist von Game zu Game anderes.


----------



## hockomat (11. September 2013)

Also Gestern in den Inis wars auch mal wirklich schlimm muss ich sagen zum 1 mal oft sind miene Gildis einfach im Ae verreckt weil der Kreis erst kam als er schon durch war oder man hatte nen Bruchteil einer Sekunde


----------



## Tellum (11. September 2013)

Jop, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. War gestern echt nicht schön. Das Heilen war eine glückssache, habe nach 2 inis es dann auch sein lassen. 
Leider war es nicht nur in der ini so, sondern auch normal beim questen -.- . Heute geht es zum glück wieder.


----------



## amnie (11. September 2013)

es hat aber immernoch nichts mit dem ping zu tun. das es die probleme gibt leugnet glaube ich mitlerweile keiner mehr. das problem liegt aber am spiel selbst und eben unter anderem an dem instanz-server. (achtet mal drauf, auch wenn es in 'offener welt' die aoe-probleme gibt so sind sie doch in instanzen 10x schlimmer, und das meine ich jetzt nicht nur aufgrund der auswirkung, wenn man getroffen wird, sondern auch die reaktion selbst)

ich spiele sowohl auf einem NA/EU server (hauptsächlich Balmung, ab und zu Shiva) also auch auf einem JP server (Carbuncle), und treffe somit auf spieler von überall auf der welt. ALLE haben die probleme. leute aus den USA jammern, weil die tollen 'NA' server ja in 'scheiß kanada' sind (die ham alle so einen schatten) und EU jammert weil sie angeblich 'dritte wahl kunden' sind. die japaner sind die einzigen, die nicht denken, dass es am ping liegt, nur sind die natürlich angepisst, dass es die probleme gibt obwohl die server 'um die ecke' sind...

tatsächlich ist es so, dass wenn SE jetzt resourcen in ein neues datencenter stecken würde man weniger an dem eigentlichen problem arbeiten würde (bzw die gefahr liegt nahe, dass sich einfach der fokus verschiebt)


bevor das alles nicht rund läuft kann man leider leider nur empfehlen, auf garkeinen fall nach dem boden-indikator zu gehen, sondern einfach das ganze 'old school' zu machen und nach der castbar vom boss zu gehen. is halt nen bissel blöd wenn man zb heiler is, aber naja.
davon ab... irgendwann weiß man ja auch den rythmus von nem angriff auswendig. da muss man dann eben mal schon vorher 'raushüpfen' wenn man weiß gleich kommt ne aoe. lieber mal 2-3 sec keinen schaden machen als garkeinen schaden mehr machen ;D


----------



## Davinho1 (12. September 2013)

Aus Tera war ich es ohnehin nur gewohnt, genau auf die Animationen zu achten. Das geht bei FF XIV auch ganz gut


----------



## Mayestic (12. September 2013)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es geht hier um ein Problem was sehr viele haben. Eigentlich würde ich sogar behaupten es betrifft ALLE europäischen Spieler: Delay/Hoher Ping.
> Einige werden es nicht so ausgeprägt mitbekommen. Ich aber für meinen Teil habe im Durschnitt 2-3 Sekunden und in Dungeons ca 5 Sekunden Delay.
> ...




Also ich habe am 03.09. angefangen zu spielen. Ich spielte zuerst auf Phönix und konnte dann zu Shiva wechseln weil ich dort eigentlich von Anfang an hin wollte.
Lags gab es bei mir keine. Das was einige Spieler als Lag oder Verzögerung empfinden was sich "unnormal" anfühlt ist halt der irrsinnig hohe GCD von 2,5 Sekunden.

Da aber im allgemeinen bekannt war und ist das die Server sowieso aus allen Nähtem geplatzt sind, man keine Chars mehr erstellen durfte und der Verkauf der digitalen Versionen komplett eingestellt wurde und diverse DVD-Packungen auch nur noch als "Restposten" verkauft werden sollte es klar sein das es zu derartigen Lags durchaus kommen kann. Aber sie arbeiten ja dran. 

Also wenn es bei Fates ruckelt weil zu viele Spieler dargestellt werden müssen oder zu viele Effekte gewirkt werden dann ist das meines Erachtens nach reines Serverlag. 
Das hat rein gar nix mit mit deinem Rechner oder Provider zu tun. Ausnahmen kann es aber bei Verbindungen übers Mobilfunknetz geben oder zu alter Hardware. 

Was die Provider angeht. Ja, okay es gibt immer irgendeinen Provider mit dem man seltsamerweise schlechtere Verbindung zu Spiel bekommt als mit anderen.
Das letzte was ich da erleben durfte war in SWTOR weil dort war es immer abends ab ca 20 Uhr unspielbar für 1&1-, Vodafone- und UnityMedia-Kunden. Alle Spieler die andere Provider hatten hatten keinerlei Probleme. 
Da muss sich aber letztendlich der Publisher mit den Providern einigen. Zumindest war das netter weise in SWTOR der Fall. Nach ein paar Tagen und den Posts in den Foren wo die CMs dann wissen wollte welche Provider, welches Software usw ..... dann war die Sache auf einmal geregelt und es gab keinerlei Probleme mehr. 

Was deine Aussage bezüglich der nordamerikanischen Serverfarmen angehn die angeblich von Europa aus nicht spielbar wären muss ich verneinen. 
Ich spiele oft Spiele deren Server in Amerika oder Korea stehn und habe keinerlei Probleme. Entweder es trifft alle aus Europa oder gar keinen. 
Das liegt dann aber an der Serverfarm selber. Hier wird halt vom Publisher zum Release gerne gespart und erst wenn halbwegs klar ist wie viele Spieler sie mit FF14 halten können dann dementsprechend angepasst.
Ich kann aber auch Spiele deren Betaserver z.B. in den USA stehn problemlos von Deutschland aus spielen mit nem Ping von unter 100. 
Diese Firmen wie jetzt z.B. Trion mit End of Nations. Die fragen auch ganz gezielt im Einzelgespräch mit den Testern nach wie denn die Verbindung zu ihren Standort so sind. Diese Arbeit macht sich halt nicht jeder.
Unter 100 mag für Egoshooter ein Nachteil sein aber in nem MMO eher uninteressant. Vor 20 Jahren hingegen sah es anders aus da geb ich dir gerne Recht. 
Meine ersten Jahre in Ultima Online übers 56k Modem, mit AOL auf US Servern, ja das war teilweise sehr laggy aber trotzdem konnte man es spielen. 

Heute liegen einfach zu viele Glasfaserkabel aufm Meeresboden deren Kapazität noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft ist. 

Lustigerweise muss man aber auch sagen das ich oft höhere Pings zu Servern in Europa habe, vorallem Irland als rüber nach Korea oder USA.


----------



## amnie (12. September 2013)

naja der global cool down hat aber eher weniger mit dem 'aoe indikator wird angezeit dass ich nicht drin stehe schaden nehm ich aber trotzdem' problem zu tun. das existiert ja definitiv. nur merkt man eben, wenn man mal wirklich drüber nachdenkt, dass es nichts mit dem ping zu tun hat, sondern eben mit dem spiel selbst bzw den servern selbst. da kann man nur hoffen, dass SE WIRKLICH daran arbeitet (anerkannt haben sie das problem ja glücklicherweise) und nicht im hintergrund an EU-datencenter arbeitet um die leute 'ruhig zu stellen' bis die checken 'oh nee wir ham die probleme immernoch' (was passieren würde)
ganz zu schweigen von den Amis die behaupten sie leben an der west- teilweise sogar ostküste und das wäre ja ein ding der unmöglichkeit die 'amerikanischen' server nach kanada zu stellen... also müsste SE theoretisch die server in Kanada auflösen und eben nen datenzenter nach europa verfrachten und eins am besten mitten in die usa... wobei, nee, eigentlich müsste ein datencenter nach südfrankreich und eins nach ostdeutschland, damit es relativ 'gleich' erreichbar ist, und in den usa halt eins an die ost- und eins an die west-küste. am besten doch noch das in kanada behalten und noch eins nach mexiko...

joah und DANN wird das problem mit dem aoe-indikator IMMERNOCH da sein


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2013)

Also seit 2 Tagen wird es immer schlimmer mit den Laags und vielen anderen geht es auch so gestern war es für mich als Heiler in Inis unspielbar geworden und heute Laagt es auch dauerhaft und starke Delays. Ich hoffe da wird bald mal was dran geschraubt


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2013)

Grade mal gesehen das ich andauernd ne Prozessor Auslastung von 91% und Arbeitsspeicher von 88% habe und das bei 8gb Arbeitspeicher und nem I7 quadcore 7400 da muss man sich über Laags auch nicht mehr wundern nur war es vorher nie habe nichts im Hintergrund laufen oder ähnliches


----------



## Nexilein (20. September 2013)

An der Technik müssen sie definitv noch feilen. Sowas geht z.B. garnicht:



> You use a mega-potion.
> ? You recover 330 HP.
> The elder hapalit hits you for 189 damage.
> You are defeated.


_Quelle_


----------



## hockomat (21. September 2013)

ja lol Nexi sowas hab ich auch schon ein ums andere mal erlebt


----------



## amnie (22. September 2013)

das problem hab' ich lustigerweise selbst bei FF offline-spielen schon gehabt. ich glaub manchma die machen das extra.


----------



## Nexilein (22. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> das problem hab' ich lustigerweise selbst bei FF offline-spielen schon gehabt.



Bei Offline-Spielen ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen.
Aber spätestens ab Titan tut es richtig weh :-)

Ich habe mir sogar Belehrung anhören müssen, wie man schnell aus dem roten Bereich läuft, und dass man nicht zu ende casten darf...


----------



## amnie (22. September 2013)

Titan hab ich heut auch nen paar mal gemacht. jedes mal hatten wir nen tank im duty finder der meinte uns ständig belehren zu müssen. war ganz schön nervig. vor allem hat der letzte dann auch selbst nur unfug gemacht und is dann einfach ragequit-mäßig raus. danach ham wir uns dann einfach wen von unserem server direkt genommen. der war super nett und wir hams in einem versuch geschaft.

ich glaub bei Titan is aber auch wirklich so die situation, wo man eben jeden kleinen 'fehler' (auch wenns kein fehler is sondern einfach verzögerung) sofort merkt. wenn man aus dem blöden slide nich raus kommt liegt man eben aufm boden. also hab ich mir jetzt angewöhnt einfach in der mitte zu bleiben weil man dann noch ne chance hat dass man nich runterfällt. dann muss man nur schnell sein wenn er hochspringt... sind halt so kleine 'tricks' um die verzögerung irgendwie 'auszutricksen'. is natürlich nich schön, aber wat soll man machen wenn die nich hinkriegen, dass die server ma besser laufen...

jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt warum im offiziellen forum alle meinen spätestens für titan hm braucht man ne freie gesellschaft oder ne gute freundesliste.. 



btw... schon gemerkt, dass man jetzt in duty finder gruppen den linkshell chat sehen kann? immerhin. vielleicht klappt der rest ja dann auch bald mal. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

ich hab ne deutlich höhere schmerzgrenze was fehler oder blöde situationen angeht als ich das für ar*loch sein habe


----------



## hockomat (22. September 2013)

Na ja sollen sie die Castzeit 2 sek erhöhen für alle mobs schon merkt man den delay nicht mehr


----------



## amnie (22. September 2013)

wieder mal schwachsinn


----------



## hockomat (23. September 2013)

Auch wohl eher scherzhaft gemeint das Problem wird sich schon legen und wie du es ja schon sagtest liegt es eh an den Instanz Servern wenn die die Hardware erstmal richtig eingestellt haben. Dann läuft das auch


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

seit mitte/ende oktober wieder verstärkt netzwerk probleme 


die 2 bis 5 standbilder server lags kann man ja wegheilen aber wenn bosse wie erd primae ae machen man keinen standbild lag hat oder so aber der front ae 3x mal so gross wie der grafische ae ist dann ist was falsch


----------



## amnie (21. November 2013)

nja, ich werde wohl in den nächsten 3 monaten hoffentlich (!!) meinen internetanbieter wechseln (derzeit O2, alter AOL bzw Alice vertrag, is also nen bissel fusselig), aber ich denke meine probleme löst das auch nich unbedingt. vor nen paar tagen bin ich im offiziellen forum auf nen interessanten beitrag gestoßen, der das ganze problem auch was genauer beschreibt (was von wegen server-basierened und client-basierend blahblahblah)

das gute:
man kann denen was gegenhalten die einen nur anmaulen 'so schlimm kann der lag nich sein' 
(+ man weiß auch selbst, dass man nicht völlig bescheuert is, an mir zb nagen so kommentare schon manchma was)

das schlechte:
das system jetzt im fertigen spiel zu ändern dürfte wohl etwas zu kostspielig sein

-.-


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2013)

offzielles forum auch gesehen - jeder internet provider hat probleme derzeit wobei bei manchen die probleme schlimmer sind als bei anderen - manchmal hilft es sich neu einzuloggen 

inzwischen weiss ich bei einen 90 grad fläche ae laufe ich 180 grad oder direkt auf die andere seite


----------



## amnie (23. November 2013)

ich ärger mich ja nen bissel, dass ich erst vor kurzem so richtig verstanden habe, was genau das 'legacy movement' macht. das hat das ganze ausweichen schon etwas einfacher gemacht. titan zb hab ich seitdem aber noch nich wieder versucht, un da wird die verzögerung ja immer am deutlichsten -.-


----------



## hockomat (24. November 2013)

Also wir ahben Coil gestern aufgegeben da es unspielbar war zum teil 10 meter ausm AE raus und trotzdem hats die dd´s zerlegt


----------



## karstenschilder (26. November 2013)

Also zu den Problemen. Da habe ich analysiert, probiert, gemacht und getan.

Was ich sagen kann, es liegt nicht an den Servern.

Was ich für die Meisten auch sagen kann, am Internetzugang selbst liegt es auch nicht.

In meinem Fall, DSL 16k bei Congstar, liegen die Probleme irgendwo auf der Route.

2 Probleme habe ich bei einer nakten Verbindung:

1.) Grundlatenz
2.) Uhrzeitabhängige Lagspikes

Nachdem ich halt auch von der Unspielbarkeit geplagt war, habe ich dem Dienst Battleping mal eine Chance gegeben und damit rumexperimentiert. Kann man ja kostenlos testen.

Folgende Erkenntnisse habe ich daraus ableiten können.

Beide Probleme scheinen von einem Knoten in Deutschland zu kommen.

*Das Problem mit der Grundlatenz* ist meinen bisherigen Erkenntnissen auf die Einstufung der Datenpakete zurückzuführen. Hier dürfte der Thread im offiziellen Forum wegen der "Drosselung weil Spieldaten als P2P erkannt werden" gar nicht so daneben gelegen haben. 

Wie ich darauf komme: Wenn ich mit Battleping eine Verbindung zu einem Zugangsserver in der Nähe des Spieleservers wähle, dürfte zumindest der deutsche Teil des Routings gleich bleiben. Was passiert weiterhin: Die Software BP baut eine VPN Verbindung zu dem Zugangsserver auf. Die Spieledaten werden vollverschlüsselt und in VPN Datenpakete gesteckt. Dadurch erkennen alle Knoten zwischen mir und dem Zugangsserver die Daten nur noch als VPN Daten. Diese werden offenbar mit einer anderen Priorität behandelt. Dadurch hat sich die Grundlatenz enorm verkürzt. Kann man im Spiel am einfachsten mit Zaubern mit Castzeit testen. Also Casten, loslaufen und schauen, wie schnell sie unterbrechen. Oder der Test "Casten beim Laufen". Hier füllt sich der Castbalken auch wesentlich weniger weit, bevor das System rafft: du läufst ja.

*Das Problem mit den Urzeitabhängigen Lagspikes* scheint einfach eine Uhrzeitabhängige Vollauslastung eines der Netzknoten sein. Mit der vorangegangenen Verbindungsart zu einem Zugangsserver in der Nähe der Spieleserver waren diese immer noch da. Nun steht auf der BP Seite, wenn man Probleme auf der Route vermutet, soll man statt einem Zugangsserver in der Nähe der Spieleserver mal einen Zugangsserver in der eigenen Umgebung ausprobieren. Gemacht getan. Server "Germany 2" ausgewählt und die heftigen Lagspikes waren Geschichte. Die Grundlatenz war zwar wieder etwas höher, aber dennoch viel besser, als bei der nakten Verbindung.

Aus diesem Grund vermute ich, dass beide Probleme ihre Ursache in Deutschland haben. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass es der selbe Netzknoten ist, welcher hierfür in Frage kommt.

Was bringt mir das alles?

Vorher: Titan HM völlig unspielbar. "Gaias Zorn" auszuweichen ist zu mehr als 90% erfolglos geblieben.

Nachher: Titan HM den Schrecken genommen, weil das Ausweichen zuverlässig funktioniert, so wie es eigentlich auch sein sollte. In Coil T1 war ich am Samstag auch mal mit dabei und wir haben diesen Abschnitt auch erfolgreich zu Ende gebracht. Freue mich schon drauf, nun auch weiter zu machen.


----------



## hockomat (26. November 2013)

na ja es kann ja aber trotzdem nicht sein das wnenn man seine gebühren jeden monat bezahlt das hier deswegen runtergedrosselt wird und man sich extra kostende 2 programme wie bp oder sonstiges zulegen muss. (wahrscheinlich dauert die übertragung so lange nach kanada weil die nsa erstmal alles auslesen muss  )


----------



## karstenschilder (26. November 2013)

Was ich damit zum Ausdrucke bringen wollte, dass es an den Servern von SE nicht liegt, sondern an dem, was hier in D so die Netzarchitektur abliefert.



hockomat schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich dauert die übertragung so lange nach kanada weil die nsa erstmal alles auslesen muss



Das kann ich noch nicht mal ausschließen. Habe so ein grafisches Traceroute gemacht und da ist mir aufgefallen: Vom HOP Barcelona gehts nach Montreal, dann erst nach Los Angeles und wieder zurück nach Montreal.


----------



## hockomat (26. November 2013)

ok eigentlich wars nur nen witz aber man weis ja nie in der heutigen zeit und ich meinte mit kann nicht angehen eigentlich auch nicht se sondern eher die deutschen netz betreiber obwohl ein eu datenzentrum bestimmt einiges an abhilfe schaffen würde


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2013)

fehler 9000

na/eu server konnte nicht abgerufen werden 

hatten wir ja schon lang nicht mehr ^^


----------



## amnie (26. November 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Was ich damit zum Ausdrucke bringen wollte, dass es an den Servern von SE nicht liegt, sondern an dem, was hier in D so die Netzarchitektur abliefert.




äh. nee. das problem hat man doch bei jedem MMO, und nur bei ARR hat es die auswirkungen.

warum?
darum.


http://forum.square-enix.com/ffxiv/threads/119219-Why-the-netcode-issue-exists-and-why-it-cannot-be-fixed.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2013)

das sind ja aussichten - hoffentlichen brechen die das spiel nicht das genick

Das gif aus dem forum dort ist auch passend und erklärt die situation derzeit ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hockomat (27. November 2013)

Ja leider ist dies momentan das größte manko des Spiels und wenn es nicht in geraumer zeit behoben wird denke ich werden viele leute leider dem Spiel den rücken kehren unter der Woche geht es zum glück immer aber am WE wenn die meisten Leute zocken ist es teilweise unspielbar


----------



## amnie (27. November 2013)

naja, ich habs iiiirgendwo in dem thema geschrieben, aber das geht da ja eh unter... ich hoffe einfach, dass SE für die zunkunft einfach endgame content (wärend der level-phase ist das problem ja eh nich sooo dramatisch) etwas mehr danach ausbaut. für den content wo die eh schon dran arbeiten wird das wohl zu spät sein, aber alles was danach kommt kann man ja noch hoffen. in SWTOR wurde das ja auch merklich anders gemacht mit den bossmechaniken ab TFB (letze operation/raid bevor damals die hutten rauskamen für die die es nich spielen) - wobei ja SWTOR nichtmal so die krassen probleme hatte sondern die tatsächlich 'nur' an der insgesamt holprigen engine liegen und tatsächlich teilweise am ping (bugs is ja wieder ne ganz andere geschichte)... irgendwann bringt halt selbst client-basierend nix mehr wenn das spiel 'weitergeht' und mal selbst noch eingefrohren is. lol

ich HOFFE einfach, dass SE einsieht, dass man aoe auch anders handhaben kann kann (wie eben zb dass AOE garnicht ausweichbar sind, und man eben als heiler zb aufpassen muss oder gruppenpositionen wichtig sind usw usw usw)

sein wir mal ehrlich, die mechaniken ansich sind in ARR ja eigentlich ganz gut, aber wir reden hier eben nicht von nem single player spiel, und wenns nunmal für viele einfach nur stressig ist - und dann als ausgleich andere gelangweilt, dann bringt das nix. ich find die mechaniken bei Titan zb eigentlich ganz witzig, aber nachm 30sten versuch isses dann eben nich mehr so komisch, wenn man links von dem landslide steht und dann nach rechts runterfliegt 

glücklicherweise ham die meißten bosse ja keine one-shot mechaniken, also mal sehen was dann so noch kommt. bauen wir erstma auf die herabsetzung auf .2 ms positions-check für engame un gucken wir mal. ich befürchte ja fast, dass darunter dann wieder die serverstabilität leider, aber immerhin bemühen sie sich. Square vor 10 jahren hätte einfach gesagt 'nee ihr seid einfach nur zu dumm' oder direkt garnix...


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2013)

also heute ist der delay ja mal schlimm da habe ich sogar verzögerung bei questabgeben


----------



## karstenschilder (28. November 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> äh. nee. das problem hat man doch bei jedem MMO, und nur bei ARR hat es die auswirkungen.
> warum?
> darum.



Wenn es so einfach wäre, hätten es a) Alle Spieler und b) meine Maßnahmen hätten wirkungslos bleiben müssen. Dem ist jedoch nicht so. Wer meine Analyse genau liest und auch versteht, was ich geschrieben habe, wird das auch erkennen.


----------



## hockomat (28. November 2013)

Keine oneshot Mechaniken? Dann geh mal Coil  da biste als Heal oder Caster in Stoffrüstung sofort down. Uns ist jetzt schon ein guter Spieler abhanden gekommen der keine lust mehr hat weil er so gut wie nie ausm Aoe raus kommt obwohl er 5 meter daneben steht er hat sein Abbo gekündigt gestern schade drum. SE sollte mal ein wenig in die Puschen kommen was dieses Problem betrifft das genörgel wird jedenfalls immer deutlicher und mehr.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2013)

vieleicht sind den die eu/na kunden garnicht so wichtig oder die reagieren erst wenn das spiel konkurenz durch release von einen anderen neuen mmo bekommt 

ich hoffe ja das 2.2 nicht zulange dauert weil da halt kostümslots und housing für einen selbst kommen soll.

gildenhäuser schön und gut aber wenn sich 20 bis 50 und mehr leute drum streiten wie ein haus eingerichtet werden soll ^^

heute beim questem im winterdrachen gebiet auch fiese delays gehabt aber auch nur wenn gerade 3 bis 4 fates in der nähe waren und die meute da durch die gegend geritten ist


----------



## amnie (28. November 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre, hätten es a) Alle Spieler und b) meine Maßnahmen hätten wirkungslos bleiben müssen. Dem ist jedoch nicht so. Wer meine Analyse genau liest und auch versteht, was ich geschrieben habe, wird das auch erkennen.




äh. biste sicher, dass du das thema verstanden hast? natürlich haben schlechte verbindungen und 'normaler lag' auch schlechte auswirkungen, aber dass es sich um ein server-basierendes spiel handelt ist FAKT, da kannst du theorien aufstellen und 'lösungen' präsentieren so viel du willst 

natürlich kann es immernoch verbesserungen geben, wenn man sich über nen besseren knotenpunkt verbindet, aber das ist wie gesagt immernoch ne 'schlechte' verbindung, die bei ANDEREN MMOs eben ausreicht, weil die client-basierend sind

fallst das im englischen thema nicht so ganz klar wurde, hier mal der unterschied:

*server-basierend*: (ARR)
du siehst auf dem bildschirm eine aoe. du rennst raus aus der aoe. du bist nicht in der aoe. die aoe trifft dich. (andere spieler sehen mitunter, wie du definitiv nicht in der aoe stehst)
das liegt daran, dass das spiel 'verzögert' bei dir ankommt, also alle mechaniken anzeigt, nur zu spät, weil dein client nicht mit dem server synchron ist. *die abfrage läuft über den server*: 'steht in aoe: ja/nein', und da spielt es keine rolle, ob auf deinem bildschirm die attacke noch garnicht losgeht. wenn der server sagt du bist in der aoe, dann wirst du getroffen.
(der internal-delay verursacht hier mitunter einen seeehr langen unterschied, wenn die internetverbindung oder die hardware nicht alles hergibt, weshalb eben selbst leute die in japan 20km vom server wegleben die probleme haben)

*client-basierend*: (jedes andere MMO)
du siehst auf dem bildschirm eine aoe. du rennst raus aus der aoe. du bist nicht in der aoe. die aoe trifft dich nicht (andere spieler sehen mitunter, wie du definitiv in der aoe stehst)
das liegt daran, dass der client 'verzögert' das nachliefert, was auf dem server zwar schon passiert ist, aber noch nicht den 'internal delay' vollzogen hat. der server ist zwar auch hier nicht mit dem client synchron, aber *die abfrage ** läuft **über den client:* 'steht in aoe: ja/nein'. der client entscheidet, ob du schaden nimmst, oder nicht, egal ob auf dem server die attacke eigentlich schon durch ist.
(ab nem gewissen lag - egal ob durch schlechte hardware oder internetstörung - ist das natürlich dann auch hier schnuppe, weil der client mit dem server 'aufholt' sobald der internal delay vorbei ist. eben das ganz 'normale' gejammer über lag in jedem mmo  )


man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass 'schlechte internetverbindung' auch immer relativ ist, und das natürlich alles nicht bedeutet, dass es nicht auch andere probleme gibt (zb eben das ganze 'spiel wird als p2p software wahrgenommen gedönse) 
und natürlich erklärt es auch nicht, warum an manchen tagen das 'insgesamt ziemlich laggy' problem besteht.
bei mir zb wars die letzten tage auch schlimm, da ich aber auch bei SWTOR grad wieder lagge wie sau, mein internet noch lahmer ist als sonst, und ich letztes jahr um die zeit die probleme auch hatte, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass DAS tatsächlich an mir bzw den leitungen in userem haus bzw O2 liegt


----------



## karstenschilder (30. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Keine oneshot Mechaniken? Dann geh mal Coil  da biste als Heal oder Caster in Stoffrüstung sofort down.



Ja, ich bin schon Coil gewesen. Hab ich sogar schon geschrieben. Und ja: ich konnte dem Kram ausweichen, wie auch der Rest vom Raid. Ich kann auch dem ganzen Kram von Titan ausweichen. Bei meinem letzten Gildensupport bin ich von keinem Landslide/Plume getroffen worden.

Tut mir leid, aber die Diskussion ist echt müßig. Ich habe sehr ausführlich dargelegt, wo die Ursache für den Delay und die Lags liegt, und wo nicht. Meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema habe ich nicht irgendwo gelesen, sondern durch eigene Experimente ermittelt. Das ist mehr, als du zu bieten hast, der du noch nicht mal meine Beiträge richtig liest.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2013)

dann hattet ihr glück mit eurer anbindung aber hört sich halt so an bei dir ala wir haben kein probleme mit der anbindung also können alle anderen nicht laufen obwohl das problem bei final fantasy liegt


----------



## amnie (30. November 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin schon Coil gewesen. Hab ich sogar schon geschrieben. Und ja: ich konnte dem Kram ausweichen, wie auch der Rest vom Raid. Ich kann auch dem ganzen Kram von Titan ausweichen. Bei meinem letzten Gildensupport bin ich von keinem Landslide/Plume getroffen worden.
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber die Diskussion ist echt müßig. Ich habe sehr ausführlich dargelegt, wo die Ursache für den Delay und die Lags liegt, und wo nicht. Meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema habe ich nicht irgendwo gelesen, sondern durch eigene Experimente ermittelt. Das ist mehr, als du zu bieten hast, der du noch nicht mal meine Beiträge richtig liest.



nochmal. das es sich um ein server-basierendes spiel handelt ist FAKT, da kannst du 'persönliche erfahrungen sammeln' soviel du willst. es sagt niemand, dass extra programme nicht helfen KÖNNEN, weil eben auch bei server-basierenden spielen keine probleme auftauchen, wenn die verbindung perfekt ist. genau deshalb hat SE ja den schrott gemacht. sie haben wohl die verbindungsqualität schlicht überschätzt. (es gibt übrigens in meiner FC zwei, die battleping probiert haben und es nix gebracht hat. mal davon ab finde ich sowieso, dass mehr leuten zu raten so programme zu nutzen nur bewirkt, dass SE das ganze unter den tisch fallen lässt.. so wie damals den bug der es erlaubte in FFXI sein gear in-combat zu wechseln, was dann irgendwann eben zwang wurde, weils halt alle machten...)
deshalb ist ja auch das gejammer nach 'tatsächlich europäischen servern' eher kontra-produktiv, da es am problem nichts lösen würde (is ja auch logisch. wenn es tatsächlich an dem kabel, dass quer durch den atlantik geht läge, würden ALLE europäer probleme haben, battleping bei keinem was bringen - und vor allem hätten nicht auch leute die direkt in montreal wohnen auch die probleme auf den NA servern. haben sie aber, und dafür gibts leute in europa die null probleme haben)

davon ab gehe ich davon aus, dass Hockos kommentar an mich ging, da ich seinen blödsinn aber gewöhnlich keiner antwort würdige sagte ich das einfach mal hier: ich schrieb ganz klar 'fast keine' und nicht, dass es keine one-shots gibt. naja. wer lesen kann und so 


naja, mal sehen, ich bin ja im moment zumindest ganz glücklich, dass es noch 'bearbeitet' wird. wenn ich mir überlege wie krass das problem zb noch in der beta war (wo indikator und cast-bar null synchron waren) und lag auch im offenen feld überall... naja naja naja.


----------



## hockomat (3. Dezember 2013)

Heute wieder ein neuer Tiefpunkt in Sachen laags gesamte Gilde dauernd Standbilder unspielbar das ganze


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

scheint wohl erst ab lvl 30 so zu laggen ich twink atm ne faustkämpferin und da ist der delay noch nicht so stark bemerkbar 

naja hoff mal da es später noch genug content gibt den man auch lagfrei spielen kann


----------



## hockomat (9. Dezember 2013)

Gott sei dank läuft bei  mir momentan alles sehr stabil ohne Standbilder und zahlreiche laags hab am WE neues Betriebssystem Win8.1 instaliert und seit dem habe ich plötzlich keine Schwierigkeiten mehr warum auch immer zumal ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es daran liegt


----------



## amnie (10. Dezember 2013)

naja vielleicht haste ja vorher ne ganze weile dein windoof nich geupdatet gehabt


----------



## hockomat (10. Dezember 2013)

Doch doch war immer aktuell .
Momentan geht es aber vielen so das sie keine laags mehr haben dafür haben andere die vorher keine hatten jetzt Standbilder etc  kann nur von meinen Gildis sprechen ich glaube man kann einfach nicht genau sagen wie und warum das so ist ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2013)

> Zusätzlich zu dem Update werden wir Änderungen an den Datenzentren vornehmen. Aus diesem Grunde müssen wir eine maximal 24 Stunden andauernde Wartung durchführen, die am 16. Dez. 2013 beginnen wird. Da die Wartung so lange dauern wird, werde ich euch kurz erklären, was in diesem Zeitraum machen werden.
> 
> - Verteilung der Serverlast und Verbesserung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit der Welten-Auswahl
> 
> ...



Mal schauen ob es besser wird


----------



## hockomat (15. Dezember 2013)

Klingt doch gut


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2013)

jo alles andere mit 2.1 auch relativ nur find ich es schade das das housing erst in ferner zukunft persönliches housing wird - wenn überhaupt.

das ist für mich eines der top features in in ff14 das angekünigt wurde - gildenhousing schön und gut aber ich hätte gern ein persönliches haus und dann die preise für die gildenhäuser oje ^^


----------



## amnie (15. Dezember 2013)

preise find ich auch etwas happig, aber mal sehen. meine FC hat grad so 8 mio zusammengespart, also mal sehen wie lang das dauert bis wir land/haus zusammen haben. aber gut, die ganz großen häuser sind dann halt nur was für die granz reichen... war ja angekündigt. nur dass es .so. teuer wird hat wohl keiner erwartet


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2013)

da sehe ich halt das problem ^^

millionen von gil für ein haus wo du nicht mal selbst entscheiden kannst wie es aussieht 

das war vor 10 jahren noch vieleicht ein feature als gildenhaus aber bei ff14 wurde es ja erst anders angekündigt ^^


----------

